# Developed Cognitive Functions Don't Match a Type



## DoesNotCompute (Nov 12, 2012)

Long story short: After using the watered down online tests for several years (and being labeled and INFJ/INFP), I dove into studying the cognitive functions and hastily typed myself as an INTP. Good? Great. Until a few days ago, when I started to pay more attention to the interactions of INTPs, and couldn't find myself relating as strongly anymore. So I used the Cognitive Functions Quiz as a jumping off point, and I'm just as confused as I was before, if not more so. 



*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.25
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.92
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.78
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.7
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.255
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||| 3.27
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.61Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:​**Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ESTJ
*​

Okay. I don't know what to do with this. There definitely are aspects to both personalities that I can relate to, likewise, there are parts that I just can't comprehend with either. So how can I type myself? As an INXP?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Try studying and abstractly understanding the cognitive functions themselves instead of relying on those terrible tests.


----------



## LuckyB (Jun 1, 2013)

* Deleted the post because I decided that I severely lack enough knowledge to post anything about this matter. I will keep studying and hope the OP will get the answer she wants.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you should research more about the cognitive functions. We may have the potential to develop our lesser functions to some degree but we still likely have a dominant function and that's the most important thing to look at but it can be hard to tell what it is since we're almost always using our dominant function. It's like fishes always being in the water. They're always immersed in it so water is hard to distinguish since it's sort of like a part of them. If they end up getting washed ashore, they often start flopping and trying to get back into the water though. That's when they can best recognize that there is more than water and that it's scary! Just like it's uncomfortable for them to be out of water, it's uncomfortable for us to use our inferior function and we feel inferior when using it and can look as ridiculous as they do as we struggle to use it well and want to return back to our natural element. Don't know if that was a good example lol. 

The dominant function and the inferior function are opposites and their conflict is what forms the structure our psyche so it's safe to say that the dominant and inferior are more significant to look at than the auxiliary or tertiary. Also looking into enneagram may help you realize why you're a bit different from others of whatever type you are. I'd think an INTP scoring with high Fi could be a 4 or have that in their tritype or something but Fi is typically the lowest on their functions list and enneagram 4 being their core isn't common. Even if Fi is supposed to be the 8th and last function, I spend a lot of time the INTP Facebook group and they have a document and they usually score a bit higher on Fi than Fe on the cognitive function tests. That's because Fe is their inferior function due to them being Ti dominant so the dominant being the strongest makes the inferior weaker since they are opposites and work in tandem. Lets say you get 10 points amongst your dominant and inferior. If you get 7 points for Ti, you only have 3 points for Fe. That's sort of how it works. Jung thinks we should strive for individuation and says that it makes us less one sided in that respect and become more whole. Ideally that would mean you should aim for coming as close to 5/5 with your Ti and Fe. Sounds good, right?

I think tests are kind of unreliable as the test takers often don't know enough about themselves for it to be useful, can't get past their persona or just answer based on how they'd like to be as opposed to who they are but I'll try to take your results seriously just for the sake of explanation. If you're Fi dominant, you'd likely score very low on Te (if not the lowest) since that's the opposite of Fi and is your inferior function. If you're Ti dominant, you'd likely score very low on Fe (if not lowest) since that's the opposite of Ti and your inferior function. You scoring that low on Fe makes me think that INTP is more likely than INFP. People who are more individuated can have a good grasp on their inferior function but it's not an easy feat and I doubt that's the case here. You scoring highest on Fi and third highest on Te makes me think it's safe to say that, according to my interpretation of these results, you're not likely INFP. Its says that means you're INFP but your Te wouldn't likely be almost as strong as your Fi because the stronger your Fi, the weaker your Te. That's me entertaining the results anyway. Again, the tests aren't all that good.

I'd look into filling out a "What's my type?" questionnaire to see what impressions you give off to others here on PerC, if you haven't already.

Good luck and I hope this helps. Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Tests are a good starting point, but they aren't the be all and end all. The best thing you can do is study up on them, or get people to guide you in finding your type.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*How can an INFJ have higher thinking than feeling?*

I found this to be mind boggling:

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.6
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.42
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.52
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.01
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.



Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ENTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Ti - Ne - Fi - Fe - Te - Si - Se

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Do not use online cognitive function tests. Many of them are terrible representations of Jung's theory, and will encourage you to select answers that correspond to functions that you actually do not prefer. This happens because of the following reasons:




Wording that is relevant to multiple functions instead of one
Wording that does not capture what the function really is per Jung, or describes behavioral traits
Forcing you to look at yourself via a description, when you may not know enough about yourself/type to pinpoint what the question is asking

Also, it is easy to misinterpret the results as being "strong" in that function. What the test actually shows is how much you preferred answers that were associated to those function descriptions, which again, are not always right. 

You can use the test results to get a guesstimate on your type, but you're going to have to do the work and research to pin it down for good. You can't know everything about type theory by one test result, or in a day. That's the fun of it after all


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

My functions, when tested by one of these crappy things, also do not add up to an actual MBTI type. Even those that do give me a viable type, it is not the one i identify with.

No test is going to be able to tell you how your brain works better than you could determine yourself.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Figure said:


> Do not use online cognitive function tests. Many of them are terrible representations of Jung's theory, and will encourage you to select answers that correspond to functions that you actually do not prefer. This happens because of the following reasons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the problem. The cognitive functions tests aren't meant to be Jungian; the keys2cognition test, and the ones that have come after it, are based on Nardi's descriptions, which are obviously quite different from Jung's. So if you're going to be a Jungian purist you certainly have the right to complain that the tests don't capture the functions as he described them, but if you're sticking to Jung it doesn't make sense to expect anyone's functions to match an MBTI type because, from a Jungian perspective, it makes no sense to expect someone to have an auxiliary in the opposite attitude to the dominant, and a tertiary in the same attitude as the dominant.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> This is the problem. The cognitive functions tests aren't meant to be Jungian; the keys2cognition test, and the ones that have come after it, are based on Nardi's descriptions, which are obviously quite different from Jung's. So if you're going to be a Jungian purist you certainly have the right to complain that the tests don't capture the functions as he described them, but if you're sticking to Jung it doesn't make sense to expect anyone's functions to match an MBTI type because, from a Jungian perspective, it makes no sense to expect someone to have an auxiliary in the opposite attitude to the dominant, and a tertiary in the same attitude as the dominant.


True. I think the grand issue is that nobody really knows what a function is.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Figure said:


> True. I think the grand issue is that nobody really knows what a function is.


...but everybody's got their own definitions, and everybody thinks they're right.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> ...but everybody's got their own definitions, and everybody thinks they're right.


We need *one, *not unlimited. 

Why has nobody fleshed this out?


----------

